# Οι ιδιωματισμοί του Σέξπιρ



## nickel (Apr 8, 2009)

Γράφει για τον Σαιξπήρο ο Μπιλ Μπράισον στο _Mother Tongue_ (ένα βιβλίο που αξίζει να διαβάσει όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για την ιστορία της αγγλικής γλώσσας, αλλά απεχθάνεται τα στεγνά βιβλία γλώσσας):
No one in any tongue has ever made greater play of his language. He coined some 2,000 words —an astonishing number— and gave us countless phrases. As a phrasemaker there has never been anyone to match him. Among his inventions: one fell swoop, in my mind’s eye, more in sorrow than in anger, to be in a pickle, bag and baggage, vanish into thin air, budge an inch, play fast and loose, go down the primrose path, the milk of human kindness, remembrance of things past, the sound and the fury, to thine own self be true, to be or not to be, cold comfort, to beggar all description, salad days, flesh and blood, foul play, tower of strength, to be cruel to be kind, and on and on and on and on. And on. He was so wildly prolific that he could put two catchphrases in one sentence, as in Hamlet’s observation: “Though I am native here and to the manner born, it is a custom more honored in the breach than the observance.” He could even mix metaphors and get away with it, as when he wrote: “Or to take arms against a sea of troubles.”​
Και σ’ αυτό το βιντεάκι ο Ντέιβιντ Κρίσταλ, σε μια περυσινή διάλεξή του στο Βελιγράδι, μιλάει για τους ιδιωματισμούς που πρωτοδιαβάζουμε στον Σέξπιρ.






Σκοπεύω να συγκεντρώσω κάποιες από αυτές τις γνώριμες φράσεις που μας χάρισε ο Σαιξπήρος και να δω πώς τις έχουν τα λεξικά και πώς οι μεταφράσεις των έργων του. Έχω στη διάθεσή μου μόνο τις μεταφράσεις του Βασίλη Ρώτα και των εκδόσεων Κέδρου (κυρίως του Ερρίκου Μπελιέ). Αν έχετε κάποια άλλη μετάφραση με ενδιαφέρον μετάφρασμα, θα ήταν ωραίο να προσθέτατε το εύρημά σας.

Για ξεκίνημα ξεσήκωσα μια λίστα με γνωστές φράσεις από το phrases.org.uk, αλλά δεν θα σταματήσω εκεί. Θα ανοίγω καινούργιο νήμα για κάθε καινούργια φράση και κάποια στιγμή θα συγκεντρώνω εδώ τα ευρήματα. Μπορείτε οποιαδήποτε στιγμή να πιάσετε οποιαδήποτε από αυτές τις φράσεις και να την παρουσιάσετε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2009)

Η συλλογή του phrases.org.uk (δεν την έχω ελέγξει ακόμα).

Here's a collection of well-known quotations that are associated with Shakespeare, although not all of them were coined by him.


A countenance more in sorrow than in anger
A Daniel come to judgement
A dish fit for the gods
A fool's paradise
A foregone conclusion
A horse, a horse, my kingdom for a horse
A ministering angel shall my sister be
A plague on both your houses
A rose by any other name would smell as sweet
A sea change
A sorry sight
Age cannot wither her, nor custom stale her infinite variety
Alas, poor Yorick! I knew him, Horatio
All corners of the world
All one to me
All that glitters is not gold / All that glisters is not gold
All the world's a stage, and all the men and women merely players
All's well that ends well
An ill-favoured thing sir, but mine own
And shining morning face, creeping like a snail unwillingly to school
And thereby hangs a tale
As cold as any stone
As dead as a doornail
As good luck would have it
As merry as the day is long
As pure as the driven snow
At one fell swoop
Bag and baggage
Beast with two backs
Beware the ides of March
Blow, winds, and crack your cheeks
Brevity is the soul of wit
But screw your courage to the sticking-place
But, for my own part, it was Greek to me
Come the three corners of the world in arms
Come what come may
Comparisons are odorous
Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war
Discretion is the better part of valour
Double, double toil and trouble, fire burn, and cauldron bubble
Eaten out of house and home
Et tu, Brute
Even at the turning of the tide
Exceedingly well read
Eye of newt and toe of frog, wool of bat and tongue of dog
Fair play
Fancy free
Fie, foh, and fum, I smell the blood of a British man
Fight fire with fire
For ever and a day
Frailty, thy name is woman
Foul play
Friends, Romans, Countrymen, lend me your ears
Good men and true
Good riddance
Green eyed monster
Hark, hark! the lark at heaven's gate sings
He will give the Devil his due
Heart's content
High time
His beard was as white as snow
Hoist by your own petard
How sharper than a serpent's tooth it is to have a thankless child
I bear a charmed life
I have not slept one wink
I see you stand like greyhounds in the slips
I will wear my heart upon my sleeve
If music be the food of love, play on
In a pickle
In my mind's eye, Horatio
In stitches
In the twinkling of an eye
Is this a dagger which I see before me?
It beggar'd all description
It is meat and drink to me
Lay it on with a trowel
Lie low
Like the Dickens
Love is blind
Make your hair stand on end
Men's evil manners live in brass; their virtues we write in water
Milk of human kindness
Misery acquaints a man with strange bedfellows
More fool you
More honoured in the breach than in the observance
Much Ado about Nothing
Mum's the word
My salad days
Neither a borrower nor a lender be
Night owl
No more cakes and ale?
Now is the winter of our discontent
O Romeo, Romeo! wherefore art thou Romeo
Off with his head
Oh, that way madness lies
Once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more = Και πάλι στη χαλάστρα, φίλοι μου, και πάλι
Out of the jaws of death
Pound of flesh
Primrose path
Rhyme nor reason
Salad days
Sans teeth, sans eyes, sans taste, sans everything
Screw your courage to the sticking place
Send him packing
Set your teeth on edge
Shall I compare thee to a summer's day?
Short shrift
Shuffle off this mortal coil
Smooth runs the water where the brook is deep
Some are born great, some achieve greatness, and some have greatness thrust upon 'em
Something is rotten in the state of Denmark
Star crossed lovers
Stiffen the sinews
Stony hearted
Such stuff as dreams are made on
The course of true love never did run smooth
The crack of doom
The Devil incarnate
The game is afoot
The game is up
The quality of mercy is not strained
The Queen's English
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune
The smallest worm will turn, being trodden on
There's method in my madness
Thereby hangs a tale
This is the short and the long of it
This is very midsummer madness
This precious stone set in the silver sea, this sceptered isle
Though this be madness, yet there is method in it
Thus far into the bowels of the land
To be or not to be, that is the question
To gild refined gold, to paint the lily
To sleep: perchance to dream: ay, there's the rub
Too much of a good thing
Truth will out
Under the greenwood tree
Uneasy lies the head that wears a crown
Vanish into thin air
We few, we happy few, we band of brothers
We have seen better days
Wear your heart on your sleeve
What a piece of work is man
What's in a name? That which we call a rose by any other name would smell as sweet
When sorrows come, they come not single spies, but in battalions
Where the bee sucks, there suck I
While you live, tell truth and shame the Devil!
Who wooed in haste, and means to wed at leisure
Wild goose chase new item
Woe is me


----------



## sopherina (Apr 8, 2009)

Ωραίο νήμα! Τα βιβλία μου στη διάθεσή σου/σας/μας!


----------



## fofoka (Apr 8, 2009)

Λοιπόν, κι εγώ του Ρώτα τις μεταφράσεις έχω, καθώς και το _Αγάπης Αγώνας Άγονος_, σε μετάφραση Στρατή Πασχάλη, από την παράσταση του Εθνικού.


----------



## crystal (Dec 3, 2009)

*Once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more!*

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τη μετάφραση αυτής της φράσης, παρακαλώ;


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2009)

Επιλέγω τη μετάφραση του Ρώτα:

*Και πάλι στη χαλάστρα, φίλοι μου, και πάλι.*
(Από τον _Βασιλιά Ερρίκο Ε_', Πράξη Γ', Σκηνή 1)

(Χαλάστρα = ρήγμα, γκρεμισμένο τμήμα σε τοίχο)

Στα 32 δεύτερα του κλιπ. Μην κρίνετε την ταινία ή τον Ολίβιε από τη συγκεκριμένη σκηνή.

Ερρίκος ο Πέμπτος


----------



## crystal (Dec 4, 2009)

Πολύ ωραία. Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2010)

Μικρή ανάσταση:

*the milk of human kindness = το γάλα της ανθρώπινης καλοσύνης*

*Lady Macbeth:*
Glamis thou art, and Cawdor, and shalt be
What thou art promis'd. Yet do I fear thy nature,
It is too full o' th' milk of human kindness
To catch the nearest way.
_Macbeth Act 1, scene 5, 15–18 _​
To Lady Macbeth, the "milk of human kindness" is distasteful stuff—no self-respecting man has any use for it. Therefore, when we use the phrase to approve someone's compassion, we reverse the original sentiment.

Lady Macbeth is ambitious, and fears that her milky husband lacks the mettle to grab the Scottish crown in the most expeditious manner. "The nearest way," as she sees it, is to murder King Duncan. She hatches this plot—which had independently occurred to Macbeth as well—when he writes home that three witches have prophesied that he would be created "thane" (lord) of Cawdor, and later would ascend the throne. The first half of the prophecy has already come true, and Lady Macbeth is in a hurry to make sure the second half comes true too.

As fluids go, Lady Macbeth is more inclined to murderous blood than nurturing milk. Later, goading the hesitant Macbeth, she insists that, if she had sworn to do it, she wouldn't have hesitated to take her own baby "while it was smiling in my face" and to "Have pluck'd my nipple from his boneless gums,/ And dash'd the brains out." A charming woman.
http://www.enotes.com/shakespeare-quotes/milk-human-kindness​
Από Σώτη Τριανταφύλλου:
Θα μπορούσα [...] να «κατεβώ» προς το Τέξας· δεν το έκανα όμως. Διότι ήταν ανώφελο, διότι σιχαίνομαι το Τέξας (τη μαζική οπλοφορία, τον πόλεμο εναντίον των Μεξικανών στα σύνορα, τη συστηματική αυτοδικία, τη βαθιά άγνοια και τα λοιπά) και, κυρίως, διότι δεν πιστεύω πια στο γάλα της ανθρώπινης καλοσύνης. Γίνομαι, όπως είπα, όλο και χειρότερος άνθρωπος· θεωρώ ότι οι κοινωνίες μας είναι, αν όχι τερατώδεις, τουλάχιστον ηθικά καταδικασμένες.​

Και πολύ καλή η συλλογή: http://www.enotes.com/shakespeare-quotes


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2010)

*Neither a borrower nor a lender be*

Μα τι ωραίο ξεχασμένο νήμα! Τελοσπάντων, αφού χρειάστηκα αυτήν τη φράση, προσθέτω εδώ τη μετάφραση του Ρώτα και όποιοι προαιρείστε, προσθέστε...



*Polonius:*
| Π
ΟΛΩΝΙΟΣ
:
_*Neither a borrower nor a lender be*_
, |Ποτέ μη γίνεις δανειστής, ούτε χρεώστης·
For loan oft loses both itself and friend,
|το δάνειο χάνει δυο, το χρήμα και τον φίλο
And borrowing dulls the edge of husbandry.
| κι η χρέωση στομώνει την οικονομία.
_Hamlet Act 1, scene 3, 75–77 _


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2010)

Ο Χειμωνάς το κάνει απλώς: «Ποτέ να μη δανείζεις. Ποτέ να μη δανείζεσαι».

Τα Βικιφθέγματα το βάζουν στη σωστή σειρά: «Ποτέ να μην δανείζεσαι, αλλά ούτε να δανείζεις».


----------



## bernardina (Mar 4, 2013)

Παίρνοντας αφορμή από εδώ


*Such stuff as dreams are made on*


Prospero:
Our revels now are ended. These our actors,
As I foretold you, were all spirits, and
Are melted into air, into thin air:
And like the baseless fabric of this vision,
The cloud-capp'd tow'rs, the gorgeous palaces,
The solemn temples, the great globe itself,
Yea, all which it inherit, shall dissolve,
And, like this insubstantial pageant faded,
Leave not a rack behind. *We are such stuff
As dreams are made on; *and our little life
Is rounded with a sleep.

Μια καλή και περιεκτική ανάλυση εδώ.

Αντιγράφω: Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily, life is but a dream, and people are the "stuff" dreams are "made on" (built of)—just as characters might be called the "stuff' plays are "built on." "Our little life" is like a brief dream in some divine mind, "rounded with a sleep"—that is, either "surrounded" by sleep or "rounded off" (completed) by sleep. Prospero seems to mean that when we die, we awake from the dream of life into true reality—or at least into a truer dream.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2013)

Κάποιες αποδόσεις στα ελληνικά εδώ (δυστυχώς χωρίς πηγή).

(Έψαχνα για καλή απόδοση του:_ Τι 'ν' ένα όνομα; Το ρόδο, όπως κι αν το πεις, ίδιο γλυκά θε να μυρίζει_, αλλά δεν βρήκα (αυτή εδώ δεν μου φάνηκε ικανοποιητική) κι έφτιαξα δική μου. Σόρι, Βάρδε!)


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

*What's in a name? That which we call a rose
By any other name would smell as sweet. *

Τι έχει τ' όνομα; Αυτό που λέμε ρόδο, όπως κι αν το πεις, το ίδιο θα μοσχοβολάει.

(Από τη μετάφραση του Ρώτα)


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2013)

Malvolio:
*In my stars I am above thee; but be not afraid of greatness: some are born great, some achieve greatness, and some have greatness thrust upon 'em.*
(Twelfth Night, 2:5:120)

Ρώτας:
Η μοίρα μου το 'θελε να 'μαι ψηλότερα από σένα. Αλλά μη φοβάσαι το μεγαλείο. Άλλοι γεννιόνται μεγάλοι, άλλοι καταχτούν το μεγαλείο, και άλλοι δέχονται το μεγαλείο σαν να τους πέφτει απ' τον ουρανό.

Μπελιές:
Η μοίρα μου το 'θελε να έχω θέση ανώτερη απ' τη δική σου· αλλά μη σε τρομάζουνε τα μεγαλεία· μερικοί γεννιούνται μέσα στα μεγαλεία, άλλοι τα κατακτούν, και σ' άλλους έρχονται ουρανοκατέβατα.

Προφανέστατα του Μπελιέ είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση.


----------



## natandri (Sep 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... He could even mix metaphors and get away with it, as when he wrote: “Or to take arms against a sea of troubles.”



Μιας και τώρα είδα το νήμα, υπάρχει εξήγηση για τη συγκεκριμένη μείξη μεταφορών...


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> *What's in a name? That which we call a rose
> By any other name would smell as sweet. *
> 
> Τι έχει τ' όνομα; Αυτό που λέμε ρόδο, όπως κι αν το πεις, το ίδιο θα μοσχοβολάει.
> ...



Εύκολο είναι να το θυμάσαι: «Το ρόδο, όπως κι αν το πεις, το ίδιο θα μοσχοβολάει». Κι αν δεν μπορείς να πεις το ελληνικό με τα δικά σου λόγια, το αγγλικό πρέπει να το ψάξεις — δεν το λες όπως θα σου κατέβει στο κεφάλι.

Τα γραφτά του Ανδρέα Δρυμιώτη τα απολαμβάνω, είναι άνθρωπος πρακτικός και ρεαλιστής. Αλλά στο προχτεσινό του σημείωμα στην Καθημερινή, με τάραξε η προχειρότητα της αναφοράς του στο τσιτάτο της *Ιουλιέτας*:

Λέει ο *Αμλετ*: «Whatever name you give to a rose, it will smell the same». Αυτή την απλή αλήθεια, φυσικά, εμείς την αγνοούμε.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_economy_2_06/10/2013_535855

Και το πρωτότυπο, άμα λάχει... Μα γιατί όλοι εμπιστεύονται τη μνήμη τους όταν αναφέρονται σε τσιτάτα των ξένων; Υπάρχει η εντύπωση ότι περνάνε ανεξέλεγκτα από τους αναγνώστες;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_rose_by_any_other_name_would_smell_as_sweet


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... Κι αν δεν μπορείς να πεις το ελληνικό με τα δικά σου λόγια, το αγγλικό πρέπει να το ψάξεις — δεν το λες όπως θα σου κατέβει στο κεφάλι.
> 
> Τα γραφτά του Ανδρέα Δρυμιώτη τα απολαμβάνω, είναι άνθρωπος πρακτικός και ρεαλιστής. Αλλά στο προχτεσινό του σημείωμα στην Καθημερινή, με τάραξε η προχειρότητα της αναφοράς του στο τσιτάτο της *Ιουλιέτας*:
> 
> ...



Και στη συνέχεια του έργου, λέει ο Άμλετ :

So Juliet would, were she not Hamlet call'd,
Retain that dear perfection which she owes
Without that title. Juliet, doff thy name,
And for that name which is no part of thee
Take all myself.

*Juliet:*
I take thee at thy word; or not:
Call me but love, and I'll be new baptized;
Henceforth I never will be Juliet.
I always liked "Ophelia" best.

Did I say "be"? Weeell, 
To be, or not to be, that is the question
From this day forth how shall I be
unbeknownst to all - and only thee 
will know the name assigned to me?
Oh, I got it! A busy bee I'll be, 
Merrily, merrily shall I live now 
Under the blossom that hangs on the bough
of that rose; or any other name it has, anyhow 

Alas, poor Othello.
I knew him, Malvolio.
A fellow of infinite jest,
of most excellent fancy. :twit:


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Εδώ πάνε οι εκφράσεις που μας άφησε ο Σέξπιρ όπως τις παρουσιάζει ο Ρομπ Μπράιντον:


----------



## know-it-all-NOT (May 15, 2018)

Καλησπέρα!

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό σημείο να ρωτήσω - συγγνώμη αν δεν είναι!
Αναζητώ τη μετάφραση αυτών των στίχων απ' τον Ερρίκο τον Πέμπτο. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τους έχει κάποιος; 

"Once more unto the breach
dear friends, once more!
Or close the wall up
with our English dead.
Set the teeth
and stretch the nostril wide.
Hold hard the breath and
build up every spirit to his full height.
On! On, you noblest English whose blood
is fet from fathers, from war-proof!
And you, good yeoman,
whose limbs were made in England, show us
Here the mettle of your pasture!
I doubt not, for there is none of you here
so mean and base
that hath not noble luster in your eyes!
I see you standing like greyhounds
in the slips straining upon the start!"

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2018)

Nota_m said:


> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό σημείο να ρωτήσω - συγγνώμη αν δεν είναι!
> Αναζητώ τη μετάφραση αυτών των στίχων απ' τον Ερρίκο τον Πέμπτο. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τους έχει κάποιος;
> ...



Once more unto the breach, my friend :) : *The game's afoot (Σαίξπηρ - Ερρίκος ο Ε') = Τώρα αρχίζει το κυνήγι.

*


nickel said:


> Χωρίς τσιγκουνιές, ολόκληρη η σκηνή. Πρώτα σε μετάφραση Ερρίκου (του μοναδικού και αείμνηστου) Μπελιέ:ΣΚΗΝΗ 1
> 
> (Γαλλία. Μπροστά στις πύλες του Αρφλέρ)
> (Συναγερμός. Μπαίνουν ο βασιλιάς Ερρίκος, ο Έξετερ, ο Μπέντφορντ, ο Γκλώστερ
> ...





nickel said:


> Και ο μέγας Ρώτας:ΣΚΗΝΗ 1
> 
> Γαλλία. Εμπρός απ’ το Αρφλέρ.
> (Συναγερμός. Μπαίνει ο Βασιλιάς ΕΡΡΙΚΟΣ, ΕΞΤΕΡ,
> ...



Και για άλλα αποσπάσματα:* Shakespeare, Σαίξπηρ, Σέξπιρ (what's in a name?): Λεξιλογιακές αναφορές στον Βάρδο

*The game's afoot once more.


----------



## know-it-all-NOT (May 16, 2018)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!


----------



## know-it-all-NOT (May 10, 2020)

Γεια σας!

Αναζητώ τη μετάφραση του "Uneasy lies the head that wears a crown" (Henry IV, Part 2) και του "Be not afraid of greatness. Some are born great, some achieve greatness, and some have greatness thrust upon them" (Twelfth Night).

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια!


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2020)

*Uneasy lies the head that wears a crown.*
Αμ δε μπορεί να βολευτεί σε στρώμα κεφάλι που φοράει κορόνα. (Β. Ρώτας)
Εσείς, ανήσυχα κεφάλια με κορόνα, δεν θ’ αναπαυτείτε. (Ε. Μπελιές)

(Οι αποδόσεις επηρεάζονται από τις ευρύτερες επιλογές μέτρου και ομοιοκαταληξίας. Να σκεφτούμε κάτι καλύτερο.)


*In my stars I am above thee, but be not afraid of greatness. Some are born great, some achieve greatness, and some have greatness thrust upon 'em.*
Μη φοβάσαι το μεγαλείο. Άλλοι γεννιόνται μεγάλοι, άλλοι καταχτούν το μεγαλείο, και άλλοι δέχονται το μεγαλείο σαν να τους πέφτει απ’ τον ουρανό. (Β. Ρώτας)
Μη σε τρομάζουνε τα μεγαλεία· μερικοί γεννιούνται μέσα στα μεγαλεία, άλλοι τα κατακτούν, και σ‘ άλλους έρχονται ουρανοκατέβατα. (Ε. Μπελιές)

Δική μου πρόταση:
*Μη σε τρομάζει το μεγαλείο. Κάποιοι γεννιούνται μ’ αυτό, άλλοι το κατακτούν, και σ’ άλλους το φοράνε με το στανιό.*


----------



## know-it-all-NOT (May 10, 2020)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση!

Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, προτιμώ το δικό σας. Μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω;

Το πρώτο θα πρέπει να το αλλάξω πολύ, διότι προηγείται κάποιος που το αναφέρει λάθος. Πώς σας φαίνεται το σύντομο "Ανήσυχο το κεφάλι που κορόνα φορεί", αν προηγηθεί το "Βαρύ το κεφάλι που κορόνα φορεί";


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2020)

Προς το παρόν, δεν εισπράττω δικαιώματα για ό,τι ξεφουρνίζω, οπότε, ναι, χρησιμοποιήστε το, χωρίς να χρειάζεται καν να μου το αποδώσετε. 



know-it-all-NOT said:


> Το πρώτο θα πρέπει να το αλλάξω πολύ, διότι προηγείται κάποιος που το αναφέρει λάθος. Πώς σας φαίνεται το σύντομο "Ανήσυχο το κεφάλι που κορόνα φορεί", αν προηγηθεί το "Βαρύ το κεφάλι που κορόνα φορεί";



Κατάλαβα. Έχετε διάλογο όπου προηγείται το συνηθισμένο αλλά λανθασμένο «Heavy lies the head that wears the crown». Άρα πρέπει να μείνετε κοντά στο πρωτότυπο. Νομίζω η απόδοσή σας είναι πιστή και λιτή και κάνει καλή αντίστιξη πάνω στα επίθετα. (Εκτός αν σκεφτώ κάτι ακόμα καλύτερο αργότερα και επιστρέψω τρέχοντας...)


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2022)

Now is the winter of our discontent
Made glorious summer by this sun of York;
And all the clouds that lour'd upon our house
In the deep bosom of the ocean buried.
Now are our brows bound with victorious wreaths;
Our bruised arms hung up for monuments;
Our stern alarums changed to merry meetings,
Our dreadful marches to delightful measures.

_~ Richard III_

Τώρα τῆς ἀπαρέσκειάς μας τὸν χειμώνα
τὸν ἔκαμε θέρος λαμπρὸ τοῦ Γιὸρκ ὁ Ἥλιος.
Τὰ σύννεφα, ποὺ μᾶς ἀγριοκοιτάζαν, εἶναι
μὲς στὴν ἀγκάλη τῆς θαλάσσης βυθισμένα.
Στεφάνια νικητήρια τὸ μέτωπό μας
κοσμοῦν· κρεμάσαμε γιὰ ἐνθύμιο τ’ ἄρματά μας
τἀ τσακισμένα· εὐφρόσυνες συνάξεις γίναν
τὰ βλοσυρά μας προσκλητήρια· γυρίσαν
σὲ πρόσχαρους ρυθμοὺς οἱ τρομερὲς πορεῖες.

μτφ. Βάιος Λιαπής


----------

